# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  When JEK is the next Forum Zoom?

## stbartshopper

I missed Andy in Thailand. Please Ask him to send pics of his establishment there? Or does he have a web site or facebook?

----------


## amyb

John, please let us know if you are thinking of trying to put together another Forum Zoom event. I enjoyed the one we were able to participate in and appreciate the work you put into these chats.

----------


## JEK

Camp King kicks off on Saturday afternoon, so things will be busy for the next six weeks. I’ll try to find a time during power hour!

----------


## JEK

> I missed Andy in Thailand. Please Ask him to send pics of his establishment there? Or does he have a web site or facebook?



He was Zooming from home, but check him out on Facebook.

----------


## amyb

Enjoy CampKing..your first priority. II think we can all wait a bit.

----------


## stbartshopper

Great video- Sweet Caroline from Valentine’s Day 2012 on his Facebook. 700 Baht is about $22 per night to stay there and the price only goes lower. States- “No alcohol!”???
He also says he is returning to the island post Covid- that would be exciting. Maybe Sweet Caroline could be played at Zion when he’s there and we all, that are on island, join in!

----------


## KevinS

Thailand still has some very restrictive rules in place as part of their COVID response.  Banning alcohol service is one of them.

----------


## cec1

> . . . “No alcohol!”??? . . .



In the Zoom call, Andy explained that during Thailand's Covid crisis, he -- and presumably others with restaurants -- may serve food, but are not allowed to serve alcohol.

----------


## stbartshopper

Has probably cut into his income quite a bit. Hope the situation changes for him soon.

----------

